# Paint issues following body shop repair



## apjames (May 29, 2007)

Please can anyone offer any advice?

I have and my Le Mans blue BMW repaired at a BMW dealer body shop and attached is a pic of the where the side panel meets the roof.

The side panel was painted and clearly doesn't match the rest of the car. The match between the boot and this side panel is just as bad.

They are insisting that they have painted it the correct colour and matched it to the correct version of that colour as there are 7 different options of Le Mans blue.

However, clearly there is far too much silver in the new paint. Either the silver is making the blue look lighter, or it just the wrong shade I don't know.

They are offering to blend it into the boot but this is clearly the wrong thing to do. I'm just after advice on how it's come to have too much silver in the new paint. Is this a painting technique issue or a temperature issue?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

I work for a bmw approved bodyshop. 
Why did they not put down to blend the bootlid in the first place. If they know there's seven different variants for that colour, then it should if been blended. Which i can check at work how many there are, as with the bmw approval they should be be using bmw white label paint.
Looking at that picture, I'd say the problem is its the wrong shade and the colour has been applied very dry, or blended out there which in turn has made the metallic in the paint stand out even more, giving you the effect you are left with, which is painter error or not understanding that colour. It should of been blended into the adjacent panels in the first place. 

I will look tomorrow at le-mans blue and tell you how many shades there definatly are on the bmw mixing system.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks to me like they have used too coarse an aluminium in the mix. 

They may not have used the bmw white label(glasurit 90) if you paid for the job privately as I know a lot of dealers have a second cheaper scheme for non warranty work! 

I painted one in LMB the other day, full side no problems. 

That was using Max Meyer. 

Rob


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I've got no qualifications or experience with paint it just doesn't look right.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

let them blend it , its the way things are done


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Checked our bmw mixing scheme, there's only four shades on our system and we never have any problems with it. And on our glasurit system there's two shades.

Pictures shows variants on bmw system.









Bmw mixing system they should have. 

















Glasurit mixing system variants.


----------



## apjames (May 29, 2007)

It was an insurance job so hopefully proper paint used!

What's the point in blending the wrong colour into the rest of the car, surely they can achieve a better match than this? They would have to blend the roof and boot as they have already blended the door and A panel.

Can you have the right paint blended wrong or sprayed wrong to get this too much silver or is it just the wrong type? Is there electronic matching equipment to determine the colour?


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Any joy getting this sorted?


----------



## fazadelic (May 16, 2013)

When paint was mixed they probably mixed in too much silver. paint is measured in weight so could go wrong when pouring in to mix. Even mixing exact it has to be blended or there could be a slight colour change as you have experienced. I dont work in a paint shop but been painting cars for a long time and we had to return paint sometimes as the shade wasn't right. I always check my paint against the car in good light before i paint, so no come backs.
hope this helps:thumb:


----------

